# HDMI Scaling -> Blurry Screen



## Mirthology (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm using an AMD radeon 7800 Series graphics card that I have connected LG LED flatscreen to. However I couldn't visualise the whole picture on mys screen, so I tried "zooming out" using the HDMI scaling feature, and 4% scaling makes the whole picture fit on my screen. On any % of scaling apart from 0%, the whole screen is quite blurry, but it is very clear on 0%. I don't want it on 0% as I cant see the edges of my picture (start menu, close/minimise buttons, tabs on browser etc). Is there anyway that I can see the whole picture and have the picture clear?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mirthology, and welcome to TSG.

Are you able to get into the Windows 10 Display Settings (right click on an unused area of the desktop) and adjust the output resolution to exactly match LG flatscreen's native resolution? If not, you might need to set a lower resolution that will fit on the screen, but will have some black borders with 0% scaling.


----------

